# Fletching position with a drop away rest



## eddie234 (Jul 21, 2013)

How do you position your fletching while using a drop away rest?


----------



## josh1974 (May 25, 2014)

eddie234 said:


> How do you position your fletching while using a drop away rest?


Cock vane up.


----------



## eddie234 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks. I was using a spring type rest previously and it was down. Noticed some rubbing on my new qad rest.


----------



## Stumblinhorse (Dec 1, 2013)

It actually should not matter. I get more vane clearance and need very little torque on the cable guard with cock vane at 9. The QAD should be totally out of the way by the time the vanes pass by...


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Seems to me that with a rest properly set-up it should not matter. Isn't that the purpose of a drop-away?


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Correct.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

I shoot mine with the cock up because I don't like the fletching my face.


----------



## Drjoe (Aug 8, 2005)

Cock vane up gives slightly more clearance from the rest


----------

